

Ask HN: Android vs. iOS operating system - haidrali

I am android user and love it because of its openness and multi threading capabilities, i have few friends in my circle who claim that IOS is far better mobile operating system then android but i think the other way around because android not only support multiple hardware but also allows background threads (means versatility) unlike IOS which not only support one hardware but also allow not allowing background threads. 
I know android has problems but still its far better OS then IOS because 
&quot;IOS NOT ALLOWS YOU TO DO ANYTHING THAT&#x27;S WHY IT IS STABLE&quot;<p>Please share your thoughts on it<p>Thanks
======
x0054
Both operating systems support multi threading, You are probably thinking
about multitasking, which is also supported by both operating systems at the
moment. The fact is, both operating systems are very similar nowadays, what
you really have to compare is the ecosystem. iOS still has a better ecosystem
with more high quality apps. Android has caught up in quantity, but not so
much in terms of quality, yet. But that's not a feature of an operating
system, just market forces and economics at play.

Personally, I gave Android a try yet again this summer by switching to a Moto
X Dev edition. One key feature for me is the ability to highlight text on the
screen and have the phone read it to me. After many hours of trying to set
this up with the use of some 3rd party programs, I gave up. It worked, but not
reliably, and only by using the clipboard, which wasn't a good solution for
me. That's really something that should be a 1st party feature, like it is in
iOS. Other than that, the OS is solid. I ended up switching back to iOS in the
end. For me Android is still much to ugly, but that a personal preference. To
each his own.

You should give both operating systems a try, before making up your mind. It
sounds like you haven't. Also, don't forget that there is Windows Phone 8 and
Sailfish OS, both of which, though very small in terms of ecosystem size, are
very interesting and innovative operating system, especially when you compare
them to the stale looks of iOS and Android. But that's only if you are
actually interested in learning about Mobile OS design, as apposed to just
starting yet another fanboy screaming match.

